# Repairing an old pier beam foundation



## KnHn (Apr 16, 2015)

Questions on repairing an old pier beam foundation the floor joist sit on top of the beams, the end walls are framed and sit on top of the ground.

I need to re level the whole house, replacing the bois d'arc stumps, not sure the best way to handle the end wall that sit on top of the ground.

The roof is supported by the walls that sit on the beams, the other outside end walls sit on the ground.

So how do I support the end walls as the floor joists are, sitting on top of the beams, the floor joists are 2x10â


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

It would likely help to know the following before any opinion could be rendered:
1) Size of house L & W.
2) How many floors 
3) Ground type, rock, sand, loam, ???
3b) Hard, soft, dry, wet ?
4) Basic Structure info: Framing ([email protected]"oc or [email protected]/24 oc) 

Lifting & supporting a structure while doing work underneath is a tricky business and there are many considerations. The first & most important is the safety of the worker & people that reside in the house. 

Photographs are worth a lot when attempting to describe your situation.

Lastly, remember that many could offer opinions and or suggestions which you can consider but only a qualified person who does this for a living knows the score. This does not mean you cannot do it yourself but be reasonable & cautious and take your time deciding how to do it and how quickly you want to do it... It's certainly not something to do half baked and in a rush.


----------



## KnHn (Apr 16, 2015)

The house is approx. 1200sqft ,30x40, single floor, the soil is Texas clay, & 2x4 walls.

Im going to use this system, DIY . Pushed pipe to bedrock, so replacing the beams will be under the house , lifting will not be.

http://www.magnumpiering.com/commercial/push_pier.aspx

The beams that are there now are failing ,termites, broken where water has allowed the piers the sink in the mud, I am planning on using 3-2x6 PT built up beams supported every 6â per this post , http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/766954-post5.html

The issue is what to do on the ends where the wall are just framed on the ground, in other areas on beams, or just cut out.

I would like to support the end walls by the beams, just not sure what to use, I have read a single floor joist or x2 floor joist would carry the wall. Here is a picture of one area a mix of different things that I want to fix, itâs a end wall. I will get some pictures of the wall framed on the dirt.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

That looks like more than a DIY job. Required tools and safety would be my concerns. That said...

Seems to me the first thing you want to do it get the house level. I'd start by getting some long beams (3 built up 2x12s) under those joists. Long enough to exit the house by a couple of feet. Then I'd be getting jacks under those to level and support the joists. Once level, then the chore is to get some permanent supports under the beams. Sonotubes with adjustable height brackets is what I would lean towards. You can fill them to the needed height but still have some adjustment potential if you needed it.

If you decide to do this, above all, be safe. It involves working under there quite a bit. Personally, I would not tackle this job as a DIY. I'd be wanting the advice and help of someone who has done it before and has the right equip.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

You can use an I beam to go all the way through and lift from each side. But, if you are not careful you will have lots of drywall repair and or doors and window troubles. Plumbing also. Make sure all the gas and electric is off just in case. 

Its a big job that takes big equipment.


----------



## KnHn (Apr 16, 2015)

Im just going to run a built up beam on the end walls, same as the side walls and support them every 6' using 3tripple 2x6s, I would prefer 2x8s with 8' spacing but the layout works out better with 6' spacing.

The house was built in 1930, no insulation, someone updated the wiring, the project is going to be a total redo, doors,windows, insulation, drywall etc.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry, haven't kept up as I have been working out of town late hours with no net except my phone. 

If you can use an I beam or similar wood beam to lift the load bearing walls, then replace those beams you should have no problem with the end walls. I am assuming it is gable and not hip. With a hip roof all walls are load bearing.

Remembering a house I worked on one that had cypress stumps for supports. They had been there according to the history from the owner since 1841. I couldn't say for sure if they were that old but they are very old imo.


----------

